# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Ưu điểm máy cắt CNC Plasma thương hiệu TDL

## toandacloc.cnc

*Ưu điểm máy cắt CNC Plasma thương hiệu TDL*

* 1. Khung máy cnc*

Khung máy *cnc plasma* được làm bằng thép chất lượng cao, có xuất xứ rõ ràng, được *Toàn Đắc Lộc* đầu tư và kiểm soát rất chặt chẽ. Tất cả các khung máy trước khi lắp ghép đều được phay trên máy phay CNC lớn tạo độ phẳng, đều nhau. Khi đó,việc lắp ráp các công đoạn kế tiếp mới đạt độ chính xác cao nhất



*2. Tủ điện*

*Toàn Đắc Lộc* lắp đặt hệ thống điện độc quyền, khác hoàn toàn so với các hãng đồng sản xuất trong nước và ngoài nước.  Tất cả các linh kiện điện đều được tích hợp trên modul, board mạch sắp xếp gọn gàng và có tuổi thọ rất cao.

Kích thước tủ điện nhỏ, giúp tiết kiệm điện, tiết kiệm được không gian cho khách hàng, đặc biệt người sử dụng bình thường có thể dễ dàng tự tháo lắp thay thế linh kiện bên trong.

Bộ điều khiển chuyên dụng có màn hình panel hiển thị màu LCD kích thước 10.4" rất dễ nhìn, dễ dàng thao tác và có 2 ngôn ngữ tùy chọn tiếng Việt/Anh. Điều này giúp cho người sử dụng dễ sử dụng, dễ dàng thao tác và dễ nhìn.

Ngoài ra *Toàn Đắc Lộc* còn sản xuất thêm những bộ điều khiển có hệ điều hành tiên tiến hơn cho máy cắt plasma phù hợp dùng trong các nhà máy hiện đại

*3. Mỏ cắt*

Đối với các dòng máy cnc plasma tiết kiệm, Toàn Đắc Lộc vẫn tích hợp nhiều tiện ích trên *máy cắt CNC* phù hợp cho khách hàng Việt sử dụng.

Đầu cắt CNC được sản xuất có cả mỏ Gas và mỏ cắt plasma, luôn luôn trong vị trí sẳn sàng làm việc

Khi cần đổi mỏ chỉ cần dùng thao tác tay kéo gạt chưa đến 2 giây, không phải mất thời gian tháo lắp đổi mỏ, căn chỉnh sau đó.

Đặc biệt, cơ chế chuyển động lên xuống của mỏ chính xác, vững chắc, không rung do được dẫn hướng bằng thanh trượt vuông, dẫn động bằng vít me bi của TBI - Taiwan và trình trục Z<150 mm

>>>> Phụ tùng, phụ kiện thay thế cho mỏ cắt cnc plasma PowerMax 65-85-105
>>>> Dòng máy cnc plasma giá rẻ

*4. Năng lực sản xuất*

Toàn Đắc Lộc có quy trình sản xuất chuyên nghiệp, công khai đầy đủ, rõ ràng hình ảnh nhà máy sản xuất. Toàn Đắc Lộc trang bị đầy đủ các thiết bị, máy móc phục vụ cho sản xuất như máy phay CNC, máy tiện CNC, máy bào,... để gia công các chi tiết chính xác lắp ráp lên máy

Vì vậy mỗi một sản phẩm Toàn Đắc Lộc sản xuất ra đều đạt chất lượng tuyệt đối



Toandacloc luôn tạo điều kiện cho khách hàng đến nhà máy xem các hoạt động sản xuất và được trực tiếp cầm, nắm sản phẩm mà mình muốn mua. Trong quá trình sản xuất đơn hàng, khách hàng được dõi theo mọi công đoạn sản xuất tại nhà máy.

*5. Đội ngũ nhân viên*

Đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật làm việc tại *Toàn Đắc Lộc* được các kỹ sư tại Nhật training, được đào tạo bài bản, có trường lớp, tay nghề cao và tận tâm với công việc, trung thực với khách hàng


*Nên đầu tư mua máy cắt cnc plasma tại công ty Toàn Đắc Lộc*

Chúng tôi một lần nữa tự tin khẳng định chất lượng sản phẩm *máy cắt cnc plasma* mà chúng tôi đã sản xuất, có thể vươn tầm Thế Giới

Là một công ty đầy nhiệt huyết với đội ngũ nhân viên thân thiện, đội ngũ kỹ thuật chuyên nhiệp, lành nghề, chúng tôi cam kết sẽ mang tới Quý Công Ty những Sản phẩm tốt nhất - Dịch vụ tốt nhất trong thời gian nhanh nhất - Giá cả cạnh tranh nhất.

Đó chính là những giá trị cộng thêm đặc biệt mà Quý khách hàng chỉ có thể tìm được ở Toàn Đắc Lộc và sản phẩm mang thương hiệu của chính chúng tôi.

------------

*Liên hệ để được tư vấn trực tiếp máy cắt cnc plasma*

Công ty TNHH TOÀN ĐẮC LỘC
Sản Xuất - Kinh Doanh các loại Máy cắt CNC công nghiệp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam

Địa chỉ: Số N3/1, Quốc Lộ 51, Khu phố 1, Phường Long Bình Tân, Thành phố Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
Hotline: 0917.26.44.99
Email: tdl.kd2@gmail.com
Website: https://toandacloc.com/

----------

